# Machine Knit Rectangular Lace Shawl with a Little Flare



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

This shawl was the same one that I've posted awhile ago on another thread about fishing weights. It was on the machine for quite awhile and now it's completed.

I've made a bad judgement on knitting it while I wasn't feeling well enough. Because of this, I kept making errors and had to take apart the lace pattern B (edge twin leaves pattern) and redo it. I probably redid it for about 4 or 5 times before giving up and went back to bed resting. LOL... too much determination wasn't good this time.

I must admit, this was a challenging pattern to hand-manipulate on a knitting machine. This was one pattern that was not worth programming into the electronic pattern maker. Pattern B had a total of 70 rows in which none was repeated. It would have taken too long to enter all the details of the pattern. I was glad to have spent money on various size transfer tools for hand manipulating. It certainly made the work much easier and quicker. Can you imagine transferring 75 stitches at once?

Okay, I'm not allowed to share this pattern but I can tell you which Japanese book this pattern is in. It's in one of the past issue of Let's Knit Series published by Nihon Vogue, 2009, NV80028, pattern number 13. Here's what the book looks like: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knit-Crochet-Pattern-Book-Hitomi-Shida-JAPANESE-118-/360493289455?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ef130fef It is a hand knitting pattern with charts for the lace patterns.

Yarn used: 50/50 Wool/Silk, 2-ply, purchased from DBNY. This yarn was perfect for this project. It stretched well without breaking which was really needed with so many increase stitches within 1 row of lace pattern B. 
Color: Waterfall (pale mint)
Knitting Machine Gauge: standard
Tension: 7 for lace pattern A, 9 for lace pattern B (edge)
Lace patterns were hand-manipulated
Outline edging was done in crochet (hand crochet) and China crystal beads were added.










Hope this motivates you with whatever project you're working on.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I can see a lot of work went into knitting this lovely stole, it's stunning.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

Well done, its beautiful.

Your story is the story if many of us. Many of us battle with patterns and knitting in general. Some of us might have dumped a troubleome project, but its good to see a positive beautiful object arise out of a former chaos. I think it mskes the shawl more precious.

Yes, it does motivate me. I am currenly casting off on the machine after knitting a dog blanket on all 200 needles. This blanket is striped but I do want to try a more challenging pattern, even though its a dog blanket.

Must get back to casting off o pease excuse me now.........


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Ch&#7883;....
quá &#273;&#7865;p., ch&#7883; &#417;i....
Ch&#7883; dùng s&#7907;i gì v&#7853;y? có th&#7875; cho em xem &#7843;nh cu&#7897;n ch&#7881; này kg?


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Whao... sorry because I used Vietnamese.

I write again:
Hi Entity, It's so beautiful.
I want to know which yarn that you used in this shawl.
I like to see its' picture If you can.


----------



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful!!! lovely work Entity!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant work Entity, I love it. You must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

That shawl is so Beautiful Entity, all I can say is WOW


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! It is stunning!! and what a lot of work to do all of that. howlong do you think it took you? it is amazing!!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

Knitangel, thanks for the comforting words and let me know that I'm not the only one keep having to undo 'n redo. 

You know how yarn can handle so many times of unraveling and reusing it before it breaks? After 4-5 times of doing such, there was an area that I decided not to undo 6 rows just to fix 1 stich that fell off from the needle. I was afraid that the yarn would break and just fixed it the best I could. I regretted it. When the piece came off the KM, I turned it over to look at the right side. That 1 stitch resulted in a bit of disfigure of the twin leaves design. Well, since this shawl was not for a gift, it's not such a big deal. Moral of the story: Take time to do it right. 

Deadlock, welcome back! M&#7897;t lát ch&#7883; s&#7869; tr&#7843; l&#7901;i cho em riêng. 

Tpmcgoo2, I was sick for awhile and this was one of those on and off project, more off than on. I don't normally keep track of how long a project takes me to do. For me, it's pretty much "when it's done it's done". Besides, I don't think how long it took me would be the same with others. It all relates on how well each of our skills are and whether we have all the needed tools to do the task quickly or not. My unsteady health is another factor on the timing as well.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I can see a lot of work went into knitting this lovely stole, it's stunning.


Thanks Kate. Please explain, what is the actual term of this piece, a shawl or a stole? I don't mean this in a sarcastic way but in a "kindly asking" to help me using the correct term. Is this one of the term that differs from country to country? ie: the term wool = yarn, differs in how we use in the US. Is there a difference in a shawl vs. a stole?

You see, this pattern was taken from a Japanese book and it only has a number "13" for it. So, please teach me.


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

i never used a machine to knit infact i didn't know of it's excisting until yest,very well done this stole is "stunning"


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Your shawl is so beautiful. Your persaverance paid off. 
I am a little jealous as I have the machines and so one to show me how to use it! Lace ... LOVE lace!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd like to add my voice to everyone else's - STUNNING! I would never have guessed that this was machine made by an artist at home. I don't think commercial machine work could even measure up to this. This looks like one of those fabulous heirloom pieces from Eastern Europe that we mostly only see museum photos of. 

Well done! Congratulations for sticking with the project through illness and frogging. I hope you wear it often. No one will believe you made it yourself!


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS! Keep up the great ingenuity. The best things happen when we take our ideas from here and there and make them our own! Great job! :-D

By the way, thanks to all who replied on my request to critique a bulky machine. We have decided - based on the feedback - that we will earnestly pursue a Brother KH260 with ribber. Thanks again for all your input. It is very valuable.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

It's absolutely beautiful, and the touch of beads is perfect. Your work is such an encouragement to others.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Entity, that IS a motivator. I got to the bottom and said, oh, no! Even crystal beads. Anyone who thinks MK is cheating should see a demo of what goes into THIS project. It is a masterpiece. Ruth


----------



## eileenjc (Jul 29, 2011)

A really lovely stole-your patience paid off.

Eileen


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Wool is the term used in Britain and Ireland for yarn, because it used to be wool that was used predominantly. Shawls tend to be square or triangular, whereas stoles are rectangular and worn off the shoulder draping over the arms. They are/were generally worn with evening dress. You often see them in glamor shots of old movie stars. Whatever you call yours, it is beautiful. I'm hand knitting one at the moment to get a sense of the pattern, but I think it could be done on a machine without too much of a problem. It's beaded as well, but your lovely work has inspired me to get on with it.


Entity said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > I can see a lot of work went into knitting this lovely stole, it's stunning.
> ...


----------



## drenzi (Nov 25, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful creation.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

It is beautiful & you are incredible!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Such a wonderful work of art. I use a machine as well. Although it is not one that can be programed. Your skills are amazing and I only hope one day to be that good on my machine. For now I make simple lace work on it. Thank you for letting us see how machine knitting can product such a lovely product. Some people feel that using a machine is a way of cheating. I don't think so. Your shawl is a great example of how machine knitting is just as involved as knitting with needles. 
Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

That is beautiful. Obviously you are a fantastic knitter, and I hope to be able to do half as well in the far future! Good job.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Entity said:


> This shawl was the same one that I've posted awhile ago on another thread about fishing weights. It was on the machine for quite awhile and now it's completed.
> 
> I've made a bad judgement on knitting it while I wasn't feeling well enough. Because of this, I kept making errors and had to take apart the lace pattern B (edge twin leaves pattern) and redo it. I probably redid it for about 4 or 5 times before giving up and went back to bed resting. LOL... too much determination wasn't good this time.
> 
> ...


Oh how utterly beautiful. WOW.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Don't send me a picture. Send me th shawl. Awesome.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I, too, am so very impressed. And, it is a motivator. I've wanted to learn hand manipulation on the KM, but, put it off. NOW, I'll work on learning it.


----------



## jeannetta (Mar 17, 2012)

That shawl is absolutely beautiful. I think I'll go finish my slippers now. LOL


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

It's STUNNING and most importantly..... 
Wear it in GOOD HEALTH!
Well done!


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

You did a beautiful job of knitting especially if yu were not feeling well, it is bad enough when your feeling god to do thsi kind of a pattern.
I have knit many shawls on the machine, but don't do any with that much hand work.
What machine were you using? I have Brother 930 & a 940 .The crocheted edge is beautiful too.
very good work.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful work Entity. Love your stole/shawl. Normally stole is rectangular and shawl it triangular, but term is interchangeable. Anyway it's gorgeous.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Celt Knitter summed it up nicely before I saw your ?
a square or triangle is a shawl 
a rectangle is usually called a stole
often worn with evening apparel and more glamorous, yet that describes yours perfectly


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Entity, Sorry to hear that you too have been on the sick list. as i said in a previous post i am still struggling too but hope that you are feeling much better. congratulations on the beautiful "Stole" you are indeed a master of hand manipulation and it goes to show that shere tenacity can be achieved even when one is not feeling all up to par. I am glad to hear that you never let a problem beat you, afer all the machine is really only a tool but the operator is the master. keep up the great work.
best regards, JOHN


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Celtic Knitter, 30Knitter and Kate for explaining the differences between a stole and a shawl. I learned something new!

Also thanks all for your kind words and encouragements.



sistertwo said:


> What machine were you using? I have Brother 930 & a 940 .The crocheted edge is beautiful too.
> very good work.


Thanks Sistertwo. I have a few KMs and this one was done on the Brother KH-965. Although, I didn't programmed the pattern into the system, I just hand manipulated the lace patterns. Therefore, it can be done with just any KM.

I've dreamed of having a beautiful lace shawl for quite sometime now. I chose to do a stole because it's easier to wear when sitting on a wheelchair. It was the love of lace knitting that got me involved in machine knitting. I have a disability and couldn't hold onto knitting needles to do hand knitting. So, when I found out about machine knitting, there was hope that I could create knitwears.

For those that think machine knitting is cheating, then they probably think the same with machine sewing. And yet, fashion designers, taylors and seamstress all over the worlds are using sewing machines. So, in their terms, we're all cheaters :mrgreen: LOL... As for me, a KM gave me the ability to knit; something that I thought my disability had hindered me from doing so. It's wonderful to be able to make things we like and wish for.

Timing is not much of a factor for me when I want to create something as delicate as this stole. Torticollus put it well into words when she posted this comment below on another thread and I totally agree with her.



Torticollus said:


> Anything that stimulates you brain, adds to your knowledge, even if it turns out to be a failure, is not a waste of time. After all, it is through the failures and experimentation that we learn what or what not to do. Let your curiosity lead you. Even if you don't like it or want to use it, you will be that much more informed after you experiment with it.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I have found a similar lace pattern shawl (triangular) on Ravelry. It is just as beautiful and it's a free download pattern. It is a _hand knitting_ pattern though. It has a chart that you can follow for machine knitting. Here's the link of the Haruni Shawl by Emily Ross:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haruni


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Entity has just stated that some people think that machine knitting is cheating. The people who state this have probably never used a machine and would think differently if they did. I hand knitted for 40 years, I took my knitting practically every where that I went. I have been machine knitting for about 7 years and find it far more challenging than hand knitting. Entity, quite rightly states, that all fashion designers use sewing machines. What people don't realize is, that knitwear designers use knitting machines.
I sold a Pfaff E6000 to a top London designer who shows his designs in the London and New York top fashion shows. His work is loved by many top names in the celeb world. 
I also had the privilege to know a person that did design work that Marks and Spencers used.
In the south of England there is a design college that you can attend (it's very expensive) where they do all there work on Brother machines and design for another top fashion chain store.
I could go on and on, but I think that the hand knitters will still believe the same. They probably have pictures of a room full of people clicking away with their pins saying "who are you designing for, mines for ....."
But each to their own, and ignorance is bliss, or annoying in this case.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Entity - Thank you for showing us your lovely shawl. You have sooo much patience and it shows. You know I am a fan of yours and am beginning to see what an artist you are. Keep up your fabulous work. There is no holding you back - HA! Ellie


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Entity, thanks for sharing your fabulous creation and your encouragement. I've just resumed machine knitting after many years in life's "fast lane", raising a family and working full time. 

I've recently purchased a Brother 270 and a 970 (both in A1 condition) and am trying to master them. If only there were courses to learn them........ 

My local Knitters Guild is having a Susan Guagliumi Workshop this coming week and I'm so looking forward to it. You have inspired me Entity.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Sue and Ellie for your feedbacks 



AussieKnitWit said:


> Entity, thanks for sharing your fabulous creation and your encouragement. I've just resumed machine knitting after many years in life's "fast lane", raising a family and working full time.
> 
> I've recently purchased a Brother 270 and a 970 (both in A1 condition) and am trying to master them. If only there were courses to learn them........
> 
> My local Knitters Guild is having a Susan Guagliumi Workshop this coming week and I'm so looking forward to it. You have inspired me Entity.


Oh lucky you! Susan Guagliumi's book was the motivation and my first teaching with hand-manipulation. She's my inspiration. I would love to meet her some day. She certainly opened up a whole new world in machine knitting for me. Enjoy having her for she's a good teacher.

You also have the best of the best of knitting machines to work with. To help you with lessons, here's one of my favorite online teacher, Diana Sullivan. I refer to her often because she made a series of tutorials for beginners up to intermediate projects, and offered them for free on YouTube. Here's the link to her lessons:
http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html

Best wishes with your machine knitting.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Entity, thanks for sharing your fabulous creation and your encouragement. I've just resumed machine knitting after many years in life's "fast lane", raising a family and working full time.
> 
> I've recently purchased a Brother 270 and a 970 (both in A1 condition) and am trying to master them. If only there were courses to learn them........
> 
> My local Knitters Guild is having a Susan Guagliumi Workshop this coming week and I'm so looking forward to it. You have inspired me Entity.


I have the Brother 970 and it's brilliant. If you get stuck using it I will try to help you all that I can.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

I know, I have run into that several times too, actually it is more funny, I think they are really jealous of us rather than anything, & it sure takes a lot more learning to knit on machines than it does with needles, I have done both for years, but these days my arthritis kicks in if I knit by hand for any length of time, easier & so much faster on the machine, right now I have 5 of them set up & usually doing something on two of them, & then my husband knits agfghan panels on the Singer860, I have so much yarn trying to use it up & give some articles away, it is time to knit toques & scarves & mitts for the Alberta winter around the corner.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

This is one of the most beautiful shawls/stoles I have ever seen. I'm just learning to use my lace carriage and can't imagine ever creating something as lovely as this. I'm sure you will treasure it.


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

What a work of art!!! I can't wait to learn how to do these kind of lace stitches on my machine


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

The Japanese book that has this pattern at the eBay link I posted was sold. I had found 2 more on eBay for those that are interested.

This eBay seller charges you an arm & a leg for shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knit-Crochet-Pattern-Book-Hitomi-Shida-JAPANESE-118-/360498824261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ef678445

This eBay seller's shipping cost is more reasonable and has photos of inside the book to preview. Scroll down the listing, look at the first pattern photo, does it look familiar?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Cool-Lady-Couture-Knit-Spring-Summer-Japanese-Crochet-Knitting-Book-a31-/181000353776?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item2a247637f0


----------



## k hill (Nov 2, 2011)

All I can say is Ohhhhhhhhhh My! Awesome


----------

